# The Bar is Open...



## mal

​I Open Bars... It's what I do...​ 
I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...

On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...

My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...

We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...

Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...

And the Mother-in-Law...

Blessed, we are.

Drynk!



peace...


----------



## AVG-JOE

tha malcontent said:


> *I Open Bars... It's what I do...*
> 
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Perhaps you should try closing one down in a cool place like Miami instead...

-Joe


----------



## Dis

AVG-JOE said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I Open Bars... It's what I do...*
> 
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should try closing one down in a cool place like Miami instead...
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...


Methinks there's likely something wrong with his bars...


----------



## AVG-JOE

Dis said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I Open Bars... It's what I do...*
> 
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should try closing one down in a cool place like Miami instead...
> 
> -Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks there's likely something wrong with his bars...
Click to expand...


_WRONG_ with a bar?!?  Can there be such a thing?

-Joe


----------



## Dis

AVG-JOE said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should try closing one down in a cool place like Miami instead...
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks there's likely something wrong with his bars...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _WRONG_ with a bar?!?  Can there be such a thing?
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

AVG-JOE said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should try closing one down in a cool place like Miami instead...
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks there's likely something wrong with his bars...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _WRONG_ with a bar?!?  Can there be such a thing?
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...


2 Things:

1) They run out of beer.

2) They don't have a jukebox.


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks there's likely something wrong with his bars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WRONG_ with a bar?!?  Can there be such a thing?
> 
> -Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 Things:
> 
> 1) They run out of beer.
> 
> 2) They don't have a jukebox.
Click to expand...


Beer is simply what you order if you walk in and ask for a Long Island Iced Tea, and they ask you what that is...


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, make that 3...


3) They serve long island iced teas and other foo-foo drinks.


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> OK, make that 3...
> 
> 
> 3) They serve long island iced teas and other foo-foo drinks.



  Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one. 

(You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe

Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, make that 3...
> 
> 
> 3) They serve long island iced teas and other foo-foo drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
Click to expand...


LOL. No offense...


Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, make that 3...
> 
> 
> 3) They serve long island iced teas and other foo-foo drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
Click to expand...


Males are such simpletons.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
Click to expand...


My thing is if it takes more than 5 seconds to make, then it's not worth it.


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thing is if it takes more than 5 seconds to make, then it's not worth it.
Click to expand...


Oh but it is..  I'm a happy drunk.  Some would say that alone makes it worth it.


----------



## mal

Drynk...



peace...


----------



## mal

AVG-JOE said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I Open Bars... It's what I do...*
> 
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should try closing one down in a cool place like Miami instead...
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...


The Wife and I are with Children and Mother-in-Law Visiting Oakie Grandma...

Simply not on our List for the Forseeable... Don't Really like the Beach...

We would Probably do an Alaskan Cruise and some Snowboardin'...



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, make that 3...
> 
> 
> 3) They serve long island iced teas and other foo-foo drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass. (Or foo-foo)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
Click to expand...

 
Ingredient #1: Single malt scotch
Ingredient #2: Ice
Ingredient #3: A glass

So that is only three ingredients...good.


----------



## del

xotoxi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass. (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ingredient #1: Single malt scotch
> Ingredient #2: Ice
> Ingredient #3: A glass
> 
> So that is only three ingredients...good.
Click to expand...


what is this ice you speak of?


----------



## Bootneck

AVG-JOE said:


> _WRONG_ with a bar?!?  Can there be such a thing?
> 
> -Joe



You bet. I walked into one once. Hurt like hell. It was an iron bar.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredient #1: Single malt scotch
> Ingredient #2: Ice
> Ingredient #3: A glass
> 
> So that is only three ingredients...good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is this ice you speak of?
Click to expand...

 
They are ice cubes made out of single malt scotch.


----------



## JBeukema

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thing is if it takes more than 5 seconds to make, then it's not worth it.
Click to expand...

''


They don't take long to make if you know what you're doing and where your liquors are.


----------



## JBeukema

Ketel One (my new favorite)
Orange Juice
splash of grenadine


----------



## Dis

xotoxi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass. (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ingredient #1: Single malt scotch
> Ingredient #2: Ice
> Ingredient #3: A glass
> 
> So that is only three ingredients...good.
Click to expand...


I think he just loses count by the third shot, and that's enough to do him in.


----------



## 007

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thing is if it takes more than 5 seconds to make, then it's not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh but it is..  *I'm a happy drunk.*  Some would say that alone makes it worth it.
Click to expand...


Well hell... shit... so there's the problem shattered... we've never gotten DRUNK together...


----------



## mal

Everyone ready for more Rounds?...

Drynk like it's Sunday... Because it is.



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

Fuck that. Drink like it's friday and you can sleep it off tomorrow.


----------



## Dis

Pale Rider said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thing is if it takes more than 5 seconds to make, then it's not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but it is..  *I'm a happy drunk.*  Some would say that alone makes it worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well hell... shit... so there's the problem shattered... we've never gotten DRUNK together...
Click to expand...


Ohh.. So thaaaat's it...


----------



## mal

JBeukema said:


> Fuck that. Drink like it's friday and you can sleep it off tomorrow.



Oh, I can... I'm on Vacation...

Some other People might have to go to Work in the AM...

I'm goin' to the Hotel Bar for Screwdrivers and Eggs...



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

Dis said:


> Oh but it is..  I'm a happy drunk.  Some would say that alone makes it worth it.



You too?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> They don't take long to make if you know what you're doing and where your liquors are.



That one's just too easy ...


----------



## Gunny

AVG-JOE said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I Open Bars... It's what I do...*
> 
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should try closing one down in a cool place like Miami instead...
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...


Been there, done that ... got the tee-shirts AND the record.


----------



## Gunny

AVG-JOE said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should try closing one down in a cool place like Miami instead...
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks there's likely something wrong with his bars...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _WRONG_ with a bar?!?  Can there be such a thing?
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...


Only if they play rap ...


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> _WRONG_ with a bar?!?  Can there be such a thing?
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Things:
> 
> 1) They run out of beer.
> 
> 2) They don't have a jukebox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beer is simply what you order if you walk in and ask for a Long Island Iced Tea, and they ask you what that is...
Click to expand...


Too needy.


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, make that 3...
> 
> 
> 3) They serve long island iced teas and other foo-foo drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's floofy.  Where's the part where you brag about all 1 and a half of them you can handle?


----------



## Gunny

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, make that 3...
> 
> 
> 3) They serve long island iced teas and other foo-foo drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
Click to expand...


Hell, I just wish my beer had twist-off caps.


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
Click to expand...


Females are too damned needy to drink with.  If you pour each of those ingredients in shot glasses, you have six shots.  To be chased with beer.


----------



## editec

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass. (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
Click to expand...

 
Given that we simpleton males invented those foo-foo drinks just so we could get girlies who don't like the taste of alcohol into bed, I'd say your theory needs some slight modification.

Our needs may be simple, but the machinations we'll go through to achive them can be quite complex.


----------



## Gunny

editec said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that we simpleton males invented those foo-foo drinks just so we could get girlies who don't like the taste of alcohol into bed, I'd say your theory needs some slight modification.
> 
> Our needs may be simple, but the machinations we'll go through to achive them can be quite complex.
Click to expand...


----------



## del

editec said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that we simpleton males invented those foo-foo drinks just so we could get girlies who don't like the taste of alcohol into bed, I'd say your theory needs some slight modification.
> 
> Our needs may be simple, but the machinations we'll go through to achive them can be quite complex.
Click to expand...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to editec again.


----------



## JBeukema

editec said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that we simpleton males invented those foo-foo drinks just so we could get girlies who don't like the taste of alcohol into bed, I'd say your theory needs some slight modification.
> 
> Our needs may be simple, but the machinations we'll go through to achive them can be quite complex.
Click to expand...

Truth.

 This post is full of it.


----------



## Luissa

editec said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that we simpleton males invented those foo-foo drinks just so we could get girlies who don't like the taste of alcohol into bed, I'd say your theory needs some slight modification.
> 
> Our needs may be simple, but the machinations we'll go through to achive them can be quite complex.
Click to expand...

I learned early on if I didn't want to do any panty dropping don't drink the foo foo drinks plus they give me heart burn.
This is why I became a whiskey girl!


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


>



Where's my drink, JB?


----------



## mal

Luissa said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that we simpleton males invented those foo-foo drinks just so we could get girlies who don't like the taste of alcohol into bed, I'd say your theory needs some slight modification.
> 
> Our needs may be simple, but the machinations we'll go through to achive them can be quite complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned early on if I didn't want to do any panty dropping don't drink the foo foo drinks plus they give me heart burn.
> This is why I became a whiskey girl!
Click to expand...


Show me... The way... To the Next... Whysky Gurl... Oh, don't Ask why...



peace...


----------



## mal

It's Entertaining and True...

I have one of those on the back of my Wife's Van... Down here in Oakie, they Literally Stop and Read it like it's a Book...



peace...


----------



## mal

i just ate an Eatery called JW Cobbs or something like that...

I am this Closer to that Heart Attack I've Savin' up for!



peace...


----------



## editec

del said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredient #1: Single malt scotch
> Ingredient #2: Ice
> Ingredient #3: A glass
> 
> So that is only three ingredients...good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is this ice you speak of?
Click to expand...

 
To real lovers of scotch?

_It's an affront to GOD._


----------



## Luissa

tha malcontent said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that we simpleton males invented those foo-foo drinks just so we could get girlies who don't like the taste of alcohol into bed, I'd say your theory needs some slight modification.
> 
> Our needs may be simple, but the machinations we'll go through to achive them can be quite complex.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned early on if I didn't want to do any panty dropping don't drink the foo foo drinks plus they give me heart burn.
> This is why I became a whiskey girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me... The way... To the Next... Whysky Gurl... Oh, don't Ask why...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

you never ask why!


----------



## mal

Luissa said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned early on if I didn't want to do any panty dropping don't drink the foo foo drinks plus they give me heart burn.
> This is why I became a whiskey girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me... The way... To the Next... Whysky Gurl... Oh, don't Ask why...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you never ask why!
Click to expand...


Amen... Choich.



peace...


----------



## 007

Luissa said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that we simpleton males invented those foo-foo drinks just so we could get girlies who don't like the taste of alcohol into bed, I'd say your theory needs some slight modification.
> 
> Our needs may be simple, but the machinations we'll go through to achive them can be quite complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned early on if I didn't want to do any panty dropping don't drink the foo foo drinks plus they give me heart burn.
> This is why I became a whiskey girl!
Click to expand...


"Panty dropping?" You mean like crap your drawers? ...


----------



## mal

That's #1,000...

Let's Drynk to my Staying...



peace...


----------



## mal

I am going to Gain back the 10lbs I have Lost...

What the Fuck... It's Vacation.



peace...


----------



## mal

Another Day of Visitin'... Now for Drynks...

By the way, it's Abnormally Cool in the Armpit of America...

algore anywhere to be Found?...



peace...


----------



## alan1

Gunny said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, I just wish my beer had twist-off caps.
Click to expand...


They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.


----------



## mal

MountainMan said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I just wish my beer had twist-off caps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.
Click to expand...


Bite the Top of the Bottle Off and Chew the Glass like a Man, Gah-Damn-it!

The Blood from your Bleeding Mouth will make a Red Beer for you, no Extra Charge.



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

Or get a tap....


----------



## Dr.House

MountainMan said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I just wish my beer had twist-off caps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.
Click to expand...


wedding rings work in a pinch...  hook and lift forward...  still learning this technique...


----------



## mal

JBeukema said:


> Or get a tap....



Who did that Song, "Let's Tap the Keg"?...



peace...


----------



## Luissa

Pale Rider said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that we simpleton males invented those foo-foo drinks just so we could get girlies who don't like the taste of alcohol into bed, I'd say your theory needs some slight modification.
> 
> Our needs may be simple, but the machinations we'll go through to achive them can be quite complex.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned early on if I didn't want to do any panty dropping don't drink the foo foo drinks plus they give me heart burn.
> This is why I became a whiskey girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Panty dropping?" You mean like crap your drawers? ...
Click to expand...

no like taking off your clothes! geez


----------



## Annie

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, make that 3...
> 
> 
> 3) They serve long island iced teas and other foo-foo drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
Click to expand...


I got very toasted on LI Iced Teas once. They taste so good, but are deadly when more than 1 is imbibed.


----------



## JBeukema

Pomegranate martini short was fuckin' delicious.


Kinda odd they call it that, though, since it was made with Ketel One....


----------



## Luissa

if you like long islands you need to try firefly vodka ( i think that is the name), it is new but it tastes like sweet tea and if you mix it with lemonade it is yummy.


----------



## Luissa

here is a link!
Firefly Vodka Spiked Arnold Palmer | The Drunk Pirate


----------



## RadiomanATL

Luissa said:


> here is a link!
> Firefly Vodka Spiked Arnold Palmer | The Drunk Pirate



That sounds only slightly better than twice digested vomit.


----------



## Luissa

I didn't think it would be good but I liked it and I am not into all that crap!


----------



## Gunny

MountainMan said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I just wish my beer had twist-off caps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.
Click to expand...


I had to stop because I kept cutting my hands on the broken glass.


----------



## Gunny

tha malcontent said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I just wish my beer had twist-off caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bite the Top of the Bottle Off and Chew the Glass like a Man, Gah-Damn-it!
> 
> The Blood from your Bleeding Mouth will make a Red Beer for you, no Extra Charge.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


In a pinch, I DO bite the cap off.


----------



## Gunny

Dr.House said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I just wish my beer had twist-off caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wedding rings work in a pinch...  hook and lift forward...  still learning this technique...
Click to expand...


Fuck that noise.  Got a used one if you're in need ...


----------



## Gunny

Annie said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, make that 3...
> 
> 
> 3) They serve long island iced teas and other foo-foo drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got very toasted on LI Iced Teas once. They taste so good, but are deadly when more than 1 is imbibed.
Click to expand...


You got very toasted on this board once too ...


----------



## alan1

Gunny said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I just wish my beer had twist-off caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to stop because I kept cutting my hands on the broken glass.
Click to expand...


Sorry, didn't realize you had such sensitive hands.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I just wish my beer had twist-off caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to stop because I kept cutting my hands on the broken glass.
Click to expand...

or you cut your lip! Done that a few times!
When I was nineteen I thought it was real cool to use my teeth, once I got off my dad's dental plan that stopped.


----------



## Luissa

MountainMan said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop because I kept cutting my hands on the broken glass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't realize you had such sensitive hands.
Click to expand...


gunny is kind of a pussy!


----------



## brewerboy

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thing is if it takes more than 5 seconds to make, then it's not worth it.
Click to expand...


LOL, you must not brew much beer then.


----------



## brewerboy

Luissa said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop because I kept cutting my hands on the broken glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't realize you had such sensitive hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gunny is kind of a pussy!
Click to expand...


Wow, I must be a real pansy if I use my shirt to twist em off. 

What I cant stand watching are the people that use their teeth to open bottles. Vomit.


----------



## mal

Gunny said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all twist off if your grip is strong enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bite the Top of the Bottle Off and Chew the Glass like a Man, Gah-Damn-it!
> 
> The Blood from your Bleeding Mouth will make a Red Beer for you, no Extra Charge.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a pinch, I DO bite the cap off.
Click to expand...


Truth be Told, I usually only Drynk Beer in the AM... Drynking Whysky as we Speak...

It's Vacation and all.



peace...


----------



## mal

It's Fryday... I'm still on Vacation... Let's Drynk!



peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Darkwind

tha malcontent said:


> I Open Bars... It's what I do...
> 
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


Your daughter is four already!

Wow.  Time is going by way too fast.

Scotch, neat if you please.


----------



## JenT

tha malcontent said:


> It's Fryday... I'm still on Vacation... Let's Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


----------



## mal

JenT said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Fryday... I'm still on Vacation... Let's Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


And one for you too, Lady!... 



peace...


----------



## JenT

tha malcontent said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Fryday... I'm still on Vacation... Let's Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And one for you too, Lady!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


awww thanks, but you know me, I don't drink without umbrellas






ooops, messed up your manly bar again


----------



## brewerboy

Enjoy!


----------



## JenT

brewerboy said:


> Enjoy!



awww THANK YOU brewerboy!


----------



## brewerboy

You take my favorite beer and vaginaize it?

WHAT ARE YOU THINKING??!!


----------



## JenT

brewerboy said:


> You take my favorite beer and [feminize] it?
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU THINKING??!!



I don't


----------



## xotoxi

brewerboy said:


> You take my favorite beer and *vaginaize* it?


 
I think the proper term is TWATIFY.


----------



## JenT

Xotoxi, hon, I just realized, if someone lived in a toilet that's pretty much all they would see...

you really should venture out once in a while


----------



## JenT

oh man, barkeep, line em up

I wasn't whining before but I am now

been in PM hell


----------



## JenT

Dude, if ya ever show up...

wait, do real men drink brandy?






better make it


----------



## JenT

(sigh) all alone in a saloon...

wait, there's one right down the street


----------



## mal

Darkwind said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Open Bars... It's what I do...
> 
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter is four already!
> 
> Wow.  Time is going by way too fast.
> 
> Scotch, neat if you please.
Click to expand...


In November, my Friend... Time is a Constant... As much as she Talks to me, she was just being Born...

She is Asleep on my Side of the Bed as we Speak... An Angel...

My Soul Asleep next to her.



peace...


----------



## mal

Here is to my Family of 89... It was Good to See you all this Evening... Much More to come...

I can't Believe 20 Years has got behind us... Twice.



peace...


----------



## mal

Bumpdigity to get a Round for Brother BH~



peace...


----------



## mal

BH and JenT need to get to where they wondered about...



peace...


----------



## JenT

tha malcontent said:


> BH and JenT need to get to where they wondered about...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



what? 

GENERAL DISCUSSION???

GENERAL DISCUSSION???

no wonder I couldn't find it


----------



## JenT

Don't you know bars are ALWAYS flame zones?






so BARKEEP, (slaps down a $20) I'd like a strawberry margarita please 

Mal? MAL?


----------



## Liability

*'Tis better to open bars 

than to be behind them.*


----------



## Liability

SCOTCH me!

Johnny Walker -- make it GOLD!  A double.  Rocks.


----------



## Liability

Norm enters

Crowd:  NORM!!

Woody:  How's it goin', Mr. Peterson?

Norm:  Poor.

Woody:  Oh, I'm sorry to hear that Mr. Peterson.

Norm:  No, Woody.  POUR!


----------



## mal

JenT said:


> Don't you know bars are ALWAYS flame zones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so BARKEEP, (slaps down a $20) I'd like a strawberry margarita please
> 
> Mal? MAL?



Yo... Got it.



peace...


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> Norm enters
> 
> Crowd:  NORM!!
> 
> Woody:  How's it goin', Mr. Peterson?
> 
> Norm:  Poor.
> 
> Woody:  Oh, I'm sorry to hear that Mr. Peterson.
> 
> Norm:  No, Woody.  POUR!



Classic...

Why isn't TI1 in here Drynkin' Scotch with you?...



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

Liability said:


> *'Tis better to open bars
> 
> than to be behind them.*



*I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.*


----------



## mal

Eve said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Tis better to open bars
> 
> than to be behind them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.*
Click to expand...


I Love that Line...



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

tha malcontent said:


> I Love that Line...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Existential Blues.


----------



## mal

Eve said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Love that Line...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Existential Blues.
Click to expand...




_A little short man with a big red nose, toting a bottle of Yukon Jack..._

^One Bacadeus back in the Day @ Laser Floyd...



peace...


----------



## Liability

Eve said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Tis better to open bars
> 
> than to be behind them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.*
Click to expand...


ALMOST the same line, but with a slight twist:

*I'd rather have a FREE bottle in front of me 

than a PRE-frontal lobotomy.*

Either way, it's one of the classics.


----------



## mal

I like the New Bar... I may Close the other one Down...



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

tha malcontent said:


> I like the New Bar... I may Close the other one Down...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Is this the new one or the other one?


----------



## Sarah G

A drunk mans words are a sober man's thoughts...

My contribution to today's quotes.  

I see you've re-opened in a new location, Mal.  Like what you've done with the place.


----------



## mal

Sarah G said:


> A drunk mans words are a sober man's thoughts...
> 
> My contribution to today's quotes.
> 
> I see you've re-opened in a new location, Mal.  Like what you've done with the place.



Excellent Quote, Sarah... And Thanks... And Welcome!



peace...


----------



## Sarah G

tha malcontent said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> A drunk mans words are a sober man's thoughts...
> 
> My contribution to today's quotes.
> 
> I see you've re-opened in a new location, Mal.  Like what you've done with the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Quote, Sarah... And Thanks... And Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Sarah G

Liability said:


> Norm enters
> 
> Crowd:  NORM!!
> 
> Woody:  How's it goin', Mr. Peterson?
> 
> Norm:  Poor.
> 
> Woody:  Oh, I'm sorry to hear that Mr. Peterson.
> 
> Norm:  No, Woody.  POUR!



God I loved that show.


----------



## mal

Well then, DRYNK!...



peace...


----------



## mal

Toofer Toosday!...



peace...


----------



## mal

Hump Day in D-Town and another Dry one...

Bloody Nose...

Drynk!



peace...


----------



## asaratis

xotoxi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass. (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ingredient #1: Single malt scotch
> Ingredient #2: Ice
> Ingredient #3: A glass
> 
> So that is only three ingredients...good.
Click to expand...

Since no part of the glass is to be consumed, it does not count as an ingredient.



JBeukema said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thing is if it takes more than 5 seconds to make, then it's not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''
> 
> 
> They don't take long to make if you know what you're doing and where your liquors are.
Click to expand...

I've seen a bartender hold three bottles in one hand, two in the other and pour the five liquors in about three seconds.



JBeukema said:


>



I wonder if that cork puller was broken to make that picture.  The handles usually travel together on those dudes.



editec said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredient #1: Single malt scotch
> Ingredient #2: Ice
> Ingredient #3: A glass
> 
> So that is only three ingredients...good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this ice you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To real lovers of scotch?
> 
> _It's an affront to GOD._
Click to expand...

The first sample of a new single malt is always neat with me.  Some taste better with the ice...but some are better without it.



Liability said:


> SCOTCH me!
> 
> Johnny Walker -- make it GOLD!  A double.  Rocks.


Try Blue.


----------



## manu1959

xotoxi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass. (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ingredient #1: Single malt scotch
> Ingredient #2: Ice
> Ingredient #3: A glass
> 
> So that is only three ingredients...good.
Click to expand...


why do you wreck a perfectly good single malt by putting ice in it.....


----------



## mal

It's Fryday... Drynk, FUCKERS!



peace...


----------



## JenT

it is SO too early


----------



## mal

JenT said:


> it is SO too early



Pussy!... 



peace...


----------



## mal

Damn it, Jen... Get in here and Drynk!



peace...


----------



## JenT

tha malcontent said:


> Damn it, Jen... Get in here and Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Mal? Did you take down that old entrance sign? (entering in awe) wow, you did! Place is starting to show some class...

but now it's morning, I'm late for work, I'll take one of these to go


----------



## mal

JenT said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, Jen... Get in here and Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal? Did you take down that old entrance sign? (entering in awe) wow, you did! Place is starting to show some class...
> 
> but now it's morning, I'm late for work, I'll take one of these to go
Click to expand...


A Kettle Screw... Nice.

Good Morning!



peace...


----------



## mal

Monday Night, Baby...

The Show... Is On.



peace...


----------



## mal

Drynks are on me...



peace...


----------



## AllieBaba

A long island iced tea is essentially all the white liquor in the place with a splash of coke and lemon wedge.

So it's rum, gin, vodka.


----------



## mal

AllieBaba said:


> A long island iced tea is essentially all the white liquor in the place with a splash of coke and lemon wedge.
> 
> So it's rum, gin, vodka.



Ever been to The Fort in Morrison Colorado?...



peace...


----------



## mal

Drank.



peace...


----------



## masquerade

If I knew how to use all the options available here in a post, then I'd be able to link a photo to an ice cold beer.  I mean really ... it's afternoon somewhere, right?



Nice to run across this place.  I'm always keeping an eye out for a good watering hole.


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> If I knew how to use all the options available here in a post, then I'd be able to link a photo to an ice cold beer.  I mean really ... it's afternoon somewhere, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to run across this place.  I'm always keeping an eye out for a good watering hole.








I'll have the Waitress get you your Beer...



peace...


----------



## masquerade

tha malcontent said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew how to use all the options available here in a post, then I'd be able to link a photo to an ice cold beer.  I mean really ... it's afternoon somewhere, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to run across this place.  I'm always keeping an eye out for a good watering hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the Waitress get you your Beer...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


She'll do.  Thanks!  But do you have anything in a male model?  lol   Not that I'm not happy with her service .. I am.   The beer was cold and delicious!


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew how to use all the options available here in a post, then I'd be able to link a photo to an ice cold beer.  I mean really ... it's afternoon somewhere, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to run across this place.  I'm always keeping an eye out for a good watering hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the Waitress get you your Beer...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She'll do.  Thanks!  But do you have anything in a male model?  lol   Not that I'm not happy with her service .. I am.   The beer was cold and delicious!
Click to expand...


Um... Me?... 

You a Girl?...

One can't Assume anything these Days... 



peace...


----------



## masquerade

tha malcontent said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the Waitress get you your Beer...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll do.  Thanks!  But do you have anything in a male model?  lol   Not that I'm not happy with her service .. I am.   The beer was cold and delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um... Me?...
> 
> You a Girl?...
> 
> One can't Assume anything these Days...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


A woman if you will.  But shhhhh ...  ... don't tell anyone.
So are YOU going to bring me my next round?  lol
Nice to meet you Malcontent.


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll do.  Thanks!  But do you have anything in a male model?  lol   Not that I'm not happy with her service .. I am.   The beer was cold and delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Me?...
> 
> You a Girl?...
> 
> One can't Assume anything these Days...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A woman if you will.  But shhhhh ...  ... don't tell anyone.
> So are YOU going to bring me my next round?  lol
> Nice to meet you Malcontent.
Click to expand...


And it's Nice to Meet You...

Here's is your Beer.








peace...


----------



## masquerade

tha malcontent said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Me?...
> 
> You a Girl?...
> 
> One can't Assume anything these Days...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman if you will.  But shhhhh ...  ... don't tell anyone.
> So are YOU going to bring me my next round?  lol
> Nice to meet you Malcontent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it's Nice to Meet You...
> 
> Here's is your Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


( wipes the frothy foam from her top lip with the back of her hand )

Yeah ... now that's a tasty beer!  Thanks Malcontent!  I owe you one.


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman if you will.  But shhhhh ...  ... don't tell anyone.
> So are YOU going to bring me my next round?  lol
> Nice to meet you Malcontent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's Nice to Meet You...
> 
> Here's is your Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( wipes the frothy foam from her top lip with the back of her hand )
> 
> Yeah ... now that's a tasty beer!  Thanks Malcontent!  I owe you one.
Click to expand...


Just a Buck-Two-Eighty for the Brew!... 



peace...


----------



## masquerade

tha malcontent said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's Nice to Meet You...
> 
> Here's is your Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( wipes the frothy foam from her top lip with the back of her hand )
> 
> Yeah ... now that's a tasty beer!  Thanks Malcontent!  I owe you one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a Buck-Two-Eighty for the Brew!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


What?  I gatta pay now?  ( reaching for my handbag )  Can't I run up a tab?  I'm good for it.  I have to tell you Malcontent, that's a great price for a beer.  I was at a wedding a couple of weeks back and the beers were five bucks a bottle!

Uhm ... I don't have any cash.  Do you take debit?


----------



## masquerade

Nice change to your avatar.  It scared the **** out of me!


----------



## 007

masquerade said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( wipes the frothy foam from her top lip with the back of her hand )
> 
> Yeah ... now that's a tasty beer!  Thanks Malcontent!  I owe you one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a Buck-Two-Eighty for the Brew!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I gatta pay now?  ( reaching for my handbag )  Can't I run up a tab?  I'm good for it.  I have to tell you Malcontent, that's a great price for a beer.  I was at a wedding a couple of weeks back and the beers were five bucks a bottle!
> 
> Uhm ... I don't have any cash.  Do you take debit?
Click to expand...


That beer looks so good, don't worry about it. I got ya covered. I don't go anywhere without at least a couple grand on me.


----------



## xotoxi

masquerade said:


> Nice change to your avatar. It scared the **** out of me!


 
Boo!


----------



## masquerade

Pale Rider said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a Buck-Two-Eighty for the Brew!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I gatta pay now?  ( reaching for my handbag )  Can't I run up a tab?  I'm good for it.  I have to tell you Malcontent, that's a great price for a beer.  I was at a wedding a couple of weeks back and the beers were five bucks a bottle!
> 
> Uhm ... I don't have any cash.  Do you take debit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That beer looks so good, don't worry about it. I got ya covered. I don't go anywhere without at least a couple grand on me.
Click to expand...


Thanks Pale Rider!  That's awful generous of you.   I'd jump behind the bar and hook you up with your own mug O cold beer, but I'm new here and I don't want to get kicked out.  lol


----------



## masquerade

xotoxi said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice change to your avatar. It scared the **** out of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo!
Click to expand...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!
( sounding exactly like Janet Leigh screaming in the shower scene from Psycho! )

Stop doing that!  lol


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( wipes the frothy foam from her top lip with the back of her hand )
> 
> Yeah ... now that's a tasty beer!  Thanks Malcontent!  I owe you one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a Buck-Two-Eighty for the Brew!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I gatta pay now?  ( reaching for my handbag )  Can't I run up a tab?  I'm good for it.  I have to tell you Malcontent, that's a great price for a beer.  I was at a wedding a couple of weeks back and the beers were five bucks a bottle!
> 
> Uhm ... I don't have any cash.  Do you take debit?
Click to expand...


Cash Bars at Weddings Suck Ass...

Don't have the Fucking Wedding if that's how it's gonna be...

Save the Money, they Obviously Need it! 



peace...


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> Nice change to your avatar.  It scared the **** out of me!



I Watched that Movie when I was about 8... Solo... On Cable at about 2 in the AM...

I can't Find a Movie that even Moves me in the Horror Arena because of it.



peace...


----------



## 007

tha malcontent said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice change to your avatar.  It scared the **** out of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Watched that Movie when I was about 8... Solo... On Cable at about 2 in the AM...
> 
> I can't Find a Movie that even Moves me in the Horror Arena because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I saw The Exorcist in the theater when it came out. It was so shocking that I had to look away at certain scenes. I had nightmares for months. To this day I'd never watch it again. One of the most horrifying movies ever made.


----------



## JW Frogen

New bar opening is guud drinking.

Like seeing your first son born or fucking a woman who does not want love.


----------



## mal

Pale Rider said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice change to your avatar.  It scared the **** out of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Watched that Movie when I was about 8... Solo... On Cable at about 2 in the AM...
> 
> I can't Find a Movie that even Moves me in the Horror Arena because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw The Exorcist in the theater when it came out. It was so shocking that I had to look away at certain scenes. I had nightmares for months. To this day I'd never watch it again. One of the most horrifying movies ever made.
Click to expand...


So my Avie isn't your Fav right now?... 



peace...


----------



## mal

JW Frogen said:


> New bar opening is guud drinking.
> 
> Like seeing your first son born or fucking a woman who does not want love.



Classic...

Have one on the House.




peace...


----------



## masquerade

tha malcontent said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice change to your avatar.  It scared the **** out of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Watched that Movie when I was about 8... Solo... On Cable at about 2 in the AM...
> 
> I can't Find a Movie that even Moves me in the Horror Arena because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



Seriously, I would have died a thousand times over.  I have yet to see a horror movie ( and God knows I *love* them ) that comes anywhere close to being as terrifying as The Exorcist is.


----------



## 007

tha malcontent said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Watched that Movie when I was about 8... Solo... On Cable at about 2 in the AM...
> 
> I can't Find a Movie that even Moves me in the Horror Arena because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw The Exorcist in the theater when it came out. It was so shocking that I had to look away at certain scenes. I had nightmares for months. To this day I'd never watch it again. One of the most horrifying movies ever made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my Avie isn't your Fav right now?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I try not to look at it.


----------



## mal

Pale Rider said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw The Exorcist in the theater when it came out. It was so shocking that I had to look away at certain scenes. I had nightmares for months. To this day I'd never watch it again. One of the most horrifying movies ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my Avie isn't your Fav right now?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try not to look at it.
Click to expand...


I Started a Thread about the Movie in General Interests..



peace...


----------



## mal

Sometimes... A 16oz Bud Light and some LiquiGels is what you Need...

Or is it, "I".



peace...


----------



## Liability

Sometimes, all one needs is a glass of cool, crisp, clean, clear, refreshing water.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> Sometimes, all one needs is a glass of cool, crisp, clean, clear, refreshing water.



Another 2 Hours of Sleep also Assists...



peace...


----------



## mal

[/IMG]

^My New Favorite Filthy Rotten Whore...



peace...


----------



## AVG-JOE

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
Click to expand...


I hope that doesn't make you think me a unique?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> Sometimes, all one needs is a glass of cool, crisp, clean, clear, refreshing water.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBx8j2IKpcQ[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

tha malcontent said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> ^My New Favorite Filthy Rotten Whore...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Nice.
You in a sharing mood?
Grin.


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> ^My New Favorite Filthy Rotten Whore...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> You in a sharing mood?
> Grin.
Click to expand...


She is...

Sasha Grey... Google her.

I can't Believe she hasn't Been Killed by Dick.

I saw a Gang Bang of her that Literally, that Many People haven't got Off since Caligula...

And she was the ONLY Receptical.

I Think she Swalowed about 20 Loads at One Time.

If there is such a thing as an "Expert" in the Porn Industry... She IS it.


----------



## AVG-JOE

masquerade said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> ^My New Favorite Filthy Rotten Whore...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> You in a sharing mood?
> Grin.
Click to expand...


Crossed swords or no crossed swords?

     Don't tell Charlie!​


----------



## AVG-JOE

tha malcontent said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> ^My New Favorite Filthy Rotten Whore...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> You in a sharing mood?
> Grin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is...
> 
> Sasha Grey... Google her.
> 
> I can't Believe she hasn't Been Killed by Dick.
> 
> I saw a Gang Bang of her that Literally, that Many People haven't got Off since Caligula...
> 
> And she was the ONLY Receptical.
> 
> I Think she Swalowed about 20 Loads at One Time.
> 
> If there is such a thing as an "Expert" in the Porn Industry... She IS it.
Click to expand...




I've changed my mind.


----------



## mal

AVG-JOE said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> You in a sharing mood?
> Grin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is...
> 
> Sasha Grey... Google her.
> 
> I can't Believe she hasn't Been Killed by Dick.
> 
> I saw a Gang Bang of her that Literally, that Many People haven't got Off since Caligula...
> 
> And she was the ONLY Receptical.
> 
> I Think she Swalowed about 20 Loads at One Time.
> 
> If there is such a thing as an "Expert" in the Porn Industry... She IS it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed my mind.
Click to expand...






peace...


----------



## mal

Behind me @ my Bar... That's the 7 Picture which was Recently Updated this Year @ the Toast...

And of course some of the "Green Stuff"... Naughty.



peace...


----------



## mal

My Perspective... Kind of...



peace...


----------



## mal

Wife and I are Done being Santa... All the Opening, Setting up and Wrapping is Done... Cookie is out for Santa with a Bite out and Half a Glass of Milk...

Time for Christmas Vacation in the "Big Bed"...

Merry Christmas!



peace...


----------



## mal

Breaking News that just Barely Involves a Bar I've Drank at and one of my Reporters:

9NEWS.com | Denver | Colorado's Online News Leader | Man seriously injured in shooting; suspect dead

850KOA Radio News was Reporting: 
_"This Witness at a Bar across the Street..." _

It's 11:30 in the AM on Wednesday!... What in the HELL are you doing at the Castaways you LUSH!

If you were checking _ap_, you would have heard it first:

_"There's a shit load of five-O by my house"..._ - ap World Hispanic Correspondent reporting on the Shooting as it Broke!



peace...


----------



## mal

Here's to 2010!...



peace...


----------



## mal

Time to go watch the Colts do what the Colts do in the 2nd Half...

You know EVERY single one of the J-E-T-S Knows what's coming...



peace...


----------



## mal

Told ya so... The Colt's Spot everybody 2 Quarters... Make the Most of it!



peace...


----------



## mal

So it's like this... The Colts won't Turn it over like the Vikings... And even though the Colts will Probably Spot the Aints about 2 Quarters, if they are Expecting Manning to do Stupid Shit like the DQ Traitor's QB @ Minnesota did, they are Dreaming...

New Ahlins has to BRING IT... For 4 Quarters... Nearly Flawlessly

Anything less, and this is another Colt's Championship.



peace...


----------



## Liability

I still think that the Bills are probably out of it.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> I still think that the Bills are probably out of it.





Broncos too...



peace...


----------



## JenT

LUNCH​
It's so nice not being married to an alcoholic any more


----------



## mal

JenT said:


> LUNCH​
> It's so nice not being married to an alcoholic any more



So what ya Drynkin' then?... 



peace...


----------



## masquerade

Y .. A .. W .. N .......

I'll take a cup of steaming hot coffee with a shot of Bailey's.  Please.


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> Y .. A .. W .. N .......
> 
> I'll take a cup of steaming hot coffee with a shot of Bailey's.  Please.



Sho... fo Sho...

Speak of SHOs... Who in FUCK's Sake is going to Hand FoMoCo $45K for a Sedan?...

I don't Care how they Package it, if you Think Home Values Dropped, Purchase a SHO and tell me how Trying to Sell that Bitch is Working out for you in a Couple of Years...

Bet yer Upside Down on your Payments...

Anyway...



peace...


----------



## masquerade

tha malcontent said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y .. A .. W .. N .......
> 
> I'll take a cup of steaming hot coffee with a shot of Bailey's.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho... fo Sho...
> 
> Speak of SHOs... Who in FUCK's Sake is going to Hand FoMoCo $45K for a Sedan?...
> 
> I don't Care how they Package it, if you Think Home Values Dropped, Purchase a SHO and tell me how Trying to Sell that Bitch is Working out for you in a Couple of Years...
> 
> Bet yer Upside Down on your Payments...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


What the hell are you talking about Mal?


----------



## mal

masquerade said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y .. A .. W .. N .......
> 
> I'll take a cup of steaming hot coffee with a shot of Bailey's.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho... fo Sho...
> 
> Speak of SHOs... Who in FUCK's Sake is going to Hand FoMoCo $45K for a Sedan?...
> 
> I don't Care how they Package it, if you Think Home Values Dropped, Purchase a SHO and tell me how Trying to Sell that Bitch is Working out for you in a Couple of Years...
> 
> Bet yer Upside Down on your Payments...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about Mal?
Click to expand...


Most Days... I don't even Know!... 



peace...


----------



## Dis

masquerade said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y .. A .. W .. N .......
> 
> I'll take a cup of steaming hot coffee with a shot of Bailey's.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho... fo Sho...
> 
> Speak of SHOs... Who in FUCK's Sake is going to Hand FoMoCo $45K for a Sedan?...
> 
> I don't Care how they Package it, if you Think Home Values Dropped, Purchase a SHO and tell me how Trying to Sell that Bitch is Working out for you in a Couple of Years...
> 
> Bet yer Upside Down on your Payments...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about Mal?
Click to expand...


Nobody knows.. That's why most of his threads are 96% him bumping them with nonsensical BS, 3% smartass comments from people that think he's an idiot, and 1% actual board participation.


----------



## masquerade

tha malcontent said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sho... fo Sho...
> 
> Speak of SHOs... Who in FUCK's Sake is going to Hand FoMoCo $45K for a Sedan?...
> 
> I don't Care how they Package it, if you Think Home Values Dropped, Purchase a SHO and tell me how Trying to Sell that Bitch is Working out for you in a Couple of Years...
> 
> Bet yer Upside Down on your Payments...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about Mal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Days... I don't even Know!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Listen, I'll tell you like I told the rest ... I don't know why he said what he said!  He'd been drinking for hours, losing hundreds at the Blackjack table.  Cigarette hanging out of him mouth, his hair messed like he just rolled out of bed.  I offered to buy him a drink, but he just waved me away as he mumbled something under his breath.   The dealer gave me a wink, as if to say he'd keep an eye on him, but I was untrusting!  So I sat myself down at a near-by slot machine and inserted a twenty dollar bill.  Mindlessly pushing the button, hypnotized by the spinning wheels, I became alert once more to ringing bells and loud whistles!  I had hit the jackpot!  $500,000.00 to be exact!  That was when he rose from his chair and started screaming!  In all the confusion, I was surrounded by folks who wanted to see my winnings.  When I turned back around, he was gone.   It was afterwards, after the crash when I found out what he had said.  But you know what?  I'm not taking the blame!  No friggin' way!


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqccyUpnZwA]YouTube - True Romance - Sicilians[/ame]



peace...


----------



## mal

This Bar is almost a Year Old...



peace...


----------



## Luissa

The bar doesn't open for me, until tomorrow.


----------



## Liability

SCOTCH me.

Oh, and here on a bright cool crisp Empire State day in May, 2010, I declare that this will be the year for the Buffalo Bills.

Odds makers in Vegas are now quivering in their Italian loafers.

Meanwhile, go YANKS!


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> SCOTCH me.
> 
> Oh, and here on a bright cool crisp Empire State day in May, 2010, I declare that this will be the year for the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> Odds makers in Vegas are now quivering in their Italian loafers.
> 
> Meanwhile, go YANKS!



Here's you are, Sir...






And might I add...* RAIDER NATION*.



peace...


----------



## mal

Luissa said:


> The bar doesn't open for me, until tomorrow.



Drynk anyway, ya old ****!... 

What's yer Poison?...



peace...


----------



## Coyote

How about a good whine?

Something original, but not too much, dry but easy on the tannin...fruity but not sweet....not too strong, that's tough on the stomach, but a weak whine, on the other hand is more irritating.


----------



## Liability

Coyote said:


> How about a good whine?
> 
> Something original, but not too much, dry but easy on the tannin...fruity but not sweet....not too strong, that's tough on the stomach, but a weak whine, on the other hand is more irritating.



I never cared overly much for wine.  I am even less of a fan of a whine.

A poor Scotch (such as Johnny Walker *Red*) is no joy either.


----------



## mal

Fuck it... Let's Drynk.



peace...


----------



## mal

​
I Open Bars... It's what I do...



peace...


----------



## Liability

mal said:


> ​
> I Open Bars... It's what I do...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



I am sure I'll regret asking this, later, but I do have a question for mal.

At this very moment your avie comes with a line indicating that your avie picture was taken in (or, perhaps, you were in) a lesbian bar's bathroom.

Why were you in a lesbian bar, mal?


----------



## Kat

This place is becoming Hannity.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I Open Bars... It's what I do...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I'll regret asking this, later, but I do have a question for mal.
> 
> At this very moment your avie comes with a line indicating that your avie picture was taken in (or, perhaps, you were in) a lesbian bar's bathroom.
> 
> Why were you in a lesbian bar, mal?
Click to expand...


It's a long story... That's my Hispanic World Correspondent with the Bottle, and Best Friend since we were 5... His little sister is the blonde...

It's the Lesbian First Friday... We were at the Art Districts First Friday first for his 40th...

It was a crazy evening/morning...

The Greatest Facebook Thread EVAH has all of us quoting the Evening...

It was the 2 above, myself, my Wife, 2 girls we went to High School with and one of their Partners... Some people from Santa Barabara were in at the beginning of the Evening, but we Lost them...

Holy Shit was that a Wild Evening.



peace...


----------



## mal

Kat said:


> This place is becoming Hannity.



I'm here, Lady... That's ALL that Matters... 

Thanks for Stopping in for a Drynk.



peace...


----------



## AVG-JOE

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I go find my flipping you off smiley. I have several - I need just the right one.
> 
> (You do know a LI is almost straight alcohol, right?) Long Island Iced Tea recipe
> 
> Floofy, my ass.  (Or foo-foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No offense...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the recipe, and I know it's straight alcohol with a splash of coke. My thing is that if a drink has more that 3 ingredients then its too foo-foo for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Males are such simpletons.
Click to expand...


  and a nice, floofy ass on a scantily-clad red-head......

  What's wrong with easy to please?!?​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> SCOTCH me.
> 
> Oh, and here on a bright cool crisp Empire State day in May, 2010, I declare that this will be the year for the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> Odds makers in Vegas are now quivering in their Italian loafers.
> 
> Meanwhile, go YANKS!



2010 Buffalo Bills

Record: 4-12 -0

Last game, 1/2/2011:   Lost to New York 38-7   I heard their coach is polishing Italian Loafers in 'Vegas

How 'bout them Steelers?

Missed it by THAT much!​


----------



## JW Frogen

Bartender, I will have two Vicidodin a glass of chilled fruity white please, I am in a gentle kind of mood.


----------



## Liability

AVG-JOE said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCOTCH me.
> 
> Oh, and here on a bright cool crisp Empire State day in May, 2010, I declare that this will be the year for the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> Odds makers in Vegas are now quivering in their Italian loafers.
> 
> Meanwhile, go YANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Buffalo Bills
> 
> Record: 4-12 -0
> 
> Last game, 1/2/2011:   Lost to New York 38-7   I heard their coach is polishing Italian Loafers in 'Vegas
> 
> How 'bout them Steelers?
> 
> Missed it by THAT much!​
Click to expand...


Holy shit.

The Bills were ALMOST good enough to have had a winning record.

They were not good enough to achieve it, however.  

Clearly, they were not good enough to make it to the playoffs.

My prediction was pretty much right on the money --

Next Year?

Superbowl!

(Which they will lose when a possible winning field goal hits the uprights, at the gun, and bounces back onto the field, as I contemplate the theme from Groundhog's Day.)


----------



## mal

JW Frogen said:


> Bartender, I will have two Vicidodin a glass of chilled fruity white please, I am in a gentle kind of mood.



Thanks for Dropin' in...



peace...


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCOTCH me.
> 
> Oh, and here on a bright cool crisp Empire State day in May, 2010, I declare that this will be the year for the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> Odds makers in Vegas are now quivering in their Italian loafers.
> 
> Meanwhile, go YANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Buffalo Bills
> 
> Record: 4-12 -0
> 
> Last game, 1/2/2011:   Lost to New York 38-7   I heard their coach is polishing Italian Loafers in 'Vegas
> 
> How 'bout them Steelers?
> 
> Missed it by THAT much!​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> The Bills were ALMOST good enough to have had a winning record.
> 
> They were not good enough to achieve it, however.
> 
> Clearly, they were not good enough to make it to the playoffs.
> 
> My prediction was pretty much right on the money --
> 
> Next Year?
> 
> Superbowl!
> 
> (Which they will lose when a possible winning field goal hits the uprights, at the gun, and bounces back onto the field, as I contemplate the theme from Groundhog's Day.)
Click to expand...



Thanks, Buddy!  Time to call my bookie and get some cash down on them Bills while the odds are good.


(   Don't tell anyone else! )​


----------



## mal

Tequilla Sunrises and Screwdrivers... It's Thursday!



peace...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ahhhh.. now it feels like home!  It's morning so hold the double shot - I meant the alcohol


----------



## mal

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Ahhhh.. now it feels like home!  It's morning so hold the double shot - I meant the alcohol



*HUGS*

Now if only I could get TI1 to come back...



peace...


----------



## mal

It's the Evening now... Drink.

And for those of you who are Gubmn't Employees, keep Drinkin'!



peace...


----------



## JW Frogen

Mal, if you ever stumble my way and want to work in the Australian security you are hired.


----------



## mal

JW Frogen said:


> Mal, if you ever stumble my way and want to work in the Australian security you are hired.



I will Consider it...



peace...


----------



## mal

About as Harsh a Reminder as there is...

Get a DD, or stay Home...

If you're Drivin', don't Drink... If you Drink... Don't Drive.



peace...


----------



## Valerie

mal said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/83089-the-bar-is-open.html
> 
> ^And has been here since 2009...
> 
> Head on over, have a Drink...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...







Are we allowed to frequent both places?         *hic*


----------



## Valerie

Can't I get a drink around here?  That other place is looking real good right now.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/157496-the-bar-is-still-open.html#post3378369


----------



## Phoenix

mal said:


> About as Harsh a Reminder as there is...
> 
> Get a DD, or stay Home...
> 
> If you're Drivin', don't Drink... If you Drink... Don't Drive.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



I have a hard enough time walking. Who can drive?


----------



## mal

Phoenix said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About as Harsh a Reminder as there is...
> 
> Get a DD, or stay Home...
> 
> If you're Drivin', don't Drink... If you Drink... Don't Drive.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard enough time walking. Who can drive?
Click to expand...


Amen...



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

Where's the bartender?


----------



## mal

Phoenix said:


> Where's the bartender?



Here... let's drink!



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

mal said:


> Here... let's drink!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



I ... ummm, started without you. Seems we chicks gotta do that way too often ...


----------



## mal

Phoenix said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here... let's drink!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ... ummm, started without you. Seems we chicks gotta do that way too often ...
Click to expand...


That's cause the Ladies take forever!



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

mal said:


> That's cause the Ladies take forever!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Yeah, but we can go longer so we're worth the effort.


----------



## JW Frogen

This is how drunk I am right now.

I need to go to AA.


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> This is how drunk I am right now.
> 
> I need to go to AA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzmpJpXkLLA



Awww, JW - that's not so bad. I was just going to post Cher and I'm only buzzing.

Here ya go ...


----------



## mal

True.



peace...


----------



## JW Frogen

You are not getting me into AA Mal until I start listening to Justin Beiber.


----------



## Phoenix

C'mon darlin'


----------



## JW Frogen

You are one though life coach Ms. Phoenix.


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> You are one though life coach Ms. Phoenix.



Tough love, JW.


----------



## mal

When did the QB of NE do pop music?



peace...


----------



## Phoenix

mal said:


> When did the QB of NE do pop music?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



WTF?


----------



## JW Frogen

Some times I like love tough, Almond Joy's got nuts, Mounds don't.


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> Some times I like love tough, Almond Joy's got nuts, Mounds don't.



Phoenix doesn't have nuts. May BE nuts though.


----------



## JW Frogen

I am pleased to hear that, on both counts.


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> I am pleased to hear that, on both counts.



I don't suffer from insanity. I enjoy every single moment of it.  

You?


----------



## JW Frogen

I suffer from anything shouting at the bar, and in some, strange, way of grace, I still seem to be enjoying life and love and sex.

Tell you the truth, I do not get this, and I am not going to question it until it runs out.


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> I suffer from anything shouting at the bar, and in some way of grace, I still seem to be enjoying life.



Life is a learning experience, to be grabbed with both hands and thoroughly enjoyed. It's much to short to sit on the sidelines and wonder what might happen.


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Valerie

Bloody Mary for everyone...


----------



## JBeukema

Today's Special

Phoenix recipe
1 1/2 oz Jose Cuervo® Especial gold tequila
1 1/2 oz Blue Curacao liqueur
1 oz grenadine syrup
4 - 5 oz orange juice


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Today's Special
> 
> Phoenix recipe
> 1 1/2 oz Jose Cuervo® Especial gold tequila
> 1 1/2 oz Blue Curacao liqueur
> 1 oz grenadine syrup
> 4 - 5 oz orange juice



 Keep em coming, JB.

See how they compare to the Dirty Waters Jack makes ...


----------



## JBeukema

For Eva, if she ever comes back


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> For Eva, if she ever comes back



Hey!  I thought you were my bartender. 


Fickle damn men.


----------



## mal

Nice... Somebody bumped the Bar...



peace...


----------



## 007

mal said:


> Nice... Somebody bumped the Bar...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Hey... we have some matching colors in our sig lines...


----------



## Sherry




----------



## mal

Fuck all y'all... I'll get my own Screwdriver. 



peace...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> ​I Open Bars... It's what I do...​
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Open Since the Summer of 2009... 

240 some posts and growing! 



peace...


----------



## asaratis

mal said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I Open Bars... It's what I do...​
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open Since the Summer of 2009...
> 
> 240 some posts and growing!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Clearly a topic of great interest.  It is good to be as I am, a connoisseur of bartenders!

For all you ssm followers...Cardhu is second only to Glenrothes....best served with a single spherical ice ball, made of distilled water...in a cut crystal tumbler...of course...along with a Cuban cigar.


----------



## mal

asaratis said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I Open Bars... It's what I do...​
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open Since the Summer of 2009...
> 
> 240 some posts and growing!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly a topic of great interest.  It is good to be as I am, a connoisseur of bartenders!
> 
> For all you ssm followers...Cardhu is second only to Glenrothes....best served with a single spherical ice ball, made of distilled water...in a cut crystal tumbler...of course...along with a Cuban cigar.
Click to expand...


Thanks for stoppin' by!



peace...


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I Open Bars... It's what I do...*
> 
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should try closing one down in a cool place like Miami instead...
> 
> -Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks there's likely something wrong with his bars...
Click to expand...


Always a Bitch... 



peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8&ob=av3e]George Thorogood And The Destroyers - I Drink Alone - YouTube[/ame]

I should Out-HUGGY HUGGY with this Thread... 

Maybe I'll start a List. 



peace...


----------



## Mr.Nick

mal said:


> ​I Open Bars... It's what I do...​
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...




Yes, the bar will soon be open....


----------



## Darkwind

mal said:


> ​I Open Bars... It's what I do...​
> I am Currently in the Armpit of America (Oklahoma) and I will now Start this Bar...
> 
> On that Note, I am Blessed with (2) Angels of Children...
> 
> My Son is (1) and my Daughter will be 4 this Fall...
> 
> We just Drove 12 Hours from D-Town to where we are in Oakie and they were Absolute Dreams...
> 
> Daughter has been on Previous Trips, but this is with the Boy...
> 
> And the Mother-in-Law...
> 
> Blessed, we are.
> 
> Drynk!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


She is four already?  

Well hell brother.  The time is going to fast.

I was recently turned on to some Jim Beam Devils Cut, so let Me pour you a few fingers and lets celebrate kids, America, and strong drink!


----------



## mal

I couldn't have been more impressed with my last night @ the VFW...



peace...


----------



## mal

It's Sunday... Sunday is always nice for Whiskey.

Maybe this evening I'll grill some Filets from Tymkovich and have some Whiskey...

Damn it, that's just what I'll do.



peace...


----------



## asaratis

mal said:


> It's Sunday... Sunday is always nice for Whiskey.
> 
> Maybe this evening I'll grill some Filets from Tymkovich and have some Whiskey...
> 
> Damn it, that's just what I'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Yes, Sundays are nice for imbibing in real spirits that do not dwell upon mortal thoughts.  I shall be rinsing my brain of such morbidity in a few moments.  After all, it is after five!


----------



## mal

asaratis said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sunday... Sunday is always nice for Whiskey.
> 
> Maybe this evening I'll grill some Filets from Tymkovich and have some Whiskey...
> 
> Damn it, that's just what I'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sundays are nice for imbibing in real spirits that do not dwell upon mortal thoughts.  I shall be rinsing my brain of such morbidity in a few moments.  After all, it is after five!
Click to expand...


Soon... Soon. 



peace...


----------



## catzmeow

I'm raising my glass in honor of my pal, Mal.  Slainte.


----------



## manifold

Salud


----------



## catzmeow

I really could use a beer right now, I kid you not...last night was 8th grade graduation.  Tonight is convocation for my daughter (they present awards & scholarships for the seniors).  

Preferably, something dark, slightly sweet, a little bitter, with a nice nitrogen foaminess to it.


----------



## manifold

I could go for a pint of Guinness myself right about now.


----------



## manifold

I feel bad for mal today, there's a lot of FR going on and he's missing all the fun.

I've been introduced to three new FR cooper troopers today alone, but efagminor is definitely head of the class.


----------



## Amelia

Did I hear right about a Monty Python night?


----------



## manifold

roomy wanted to join us at the bar today, but he just earned his 3 day chip and is busy doing blow to celebrate.


----------



## manifold

Ravi might join us for a drink later, but right now she's busy running her new business. 

https://www.speckproducts.com/tablet-ipad-cases/the-new-ipad/pixelskin-hd-wrap-for-ipad.html?utm_source=turn&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=2012_general&utm_content=160x600_turn_newipadlaunch_blue/red%20pixelskin_v2_the%20new%20pixelskin%20headline


----------



## catzmeow

Kgrill would join us but she's still stuck to the toilet seat.


----------



## manifold

AllieBaba would very much like to join us at the bar, but she said she was never coming back and she's a woman of her word.


----------



## manifold

Sky Dancer doesn't have time to join us today because she's busy informing the members of 17 different forums that Unknown_Soldier is not Conknob.


----------



## manifold

In related news, it's a shame that Syrenn had to go ahead and tear her rotator cuff patting herself on the back yesterday.


----------



## Toro

I'll be having a drink tonight. But I do that every night.


----------



## manifold

Toro will be having a drink tonight, but not until he sneaks into his church basement and spikes the punch before tonight's AA meeting.  He's a real hoser you know.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> Toro will be having a drink tonight, but not until he sneaks into his church basement and spikes the punch before tonight's AA meeting.  He's a real hoser you know.



it's coffee, not punch


----------



## del

del said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro will be having a drink tonight, but not until he sneaks into his church basement and spikes the punch before tonight's AA meeting.  He's a real hoser you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's coffee, not punch
Click to expand...


you were right aboot the hoser part


----------



## asaratis

My fellow barflies:  

I am currently at the Pacific Rim (Bistro) helping to break in a new bartender.  This is currently her second job (augmenting her full time job ...Hooters!) and we dirty old men just want to help support her...so to speak.   She is quite a l(.)(.)ker!

Cheers!


----------



## Toro

Scotch.

Mm-mmm!


----------



## asaratis

Toro said:


> Scotch.
> 
> Mm-mmm!


Try Glenrothes....smooth single malt.


----------



## Toro

asaratis said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotch.
> 
> Mm-mmm!
> 
> 
> 
> Try Glenrothes....smooth single malt.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  Macallan is my drink but I'll give it a shot.

Don't try Laphroaig.  It's like drinking a bog.


----------



## manifold

I used to be a Scotch snob until I discovered how much better Irish Whiskey tastes, at roughly half the price.  Makes sense too when you consider which culture is more associated with boozing.


----------



## Toro

manifold said:


> I used to be a Scotch snob until I discovered how much better Irish Whiskey tastes, at roughly half the price.  Makes sense too when you consider which culture is more associated with boozing.



I just like what I like.  I finished off a bottle of the Macallan 18 year yesterday, and I didn't like it as much as the 12 year.  Same with the 15 year - wasn't as good as the 12 year.  The 18 year was a bit smoother than the 12 year but less oaky and twice the price.  Doesn't seem to be worth it.  I was in a bar a few weeks ago and they had Macallan 25 year at $75 a glass.  No way was I going to shell out for that!  I used to drink cognac but I've switched to scotch over the last year, and I'm drinking less beer and wine than I used to.


----------



## del

a good calvados is always tasty


----------



## manifold

Toro said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a Scotch snob until I discovered how much better Irish Whiskey tastes, at roughly half the price.  Makes sense too when you consider which culture is more associated with boozing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like what I like.  I finished off a bottle of the Macallan 18 year yesterday, and I didn't like it as much as the 12 year.  Same with the 15 year - wasn't as good as the 12 year.  The 18 year was a bit smoother than the 12 year but less oaky and twice the price.  Doesn't seem to be worth it.  I was in a bar a few weeks ago and they had Macallan 25 year at $75 a glass.  No way was I going to shell out for that!  I used to drink cognac but I've switched to scotch over the last year, and I'm drinking less beer and wine than I used to.
Click to expand...


I hear ya.  Just stay away from Canadian Whiskey, that shit is swill!


----------



## catzmeow

del said:


> a good calvados is always tasty



I once had the most delicious hard cider, made in Canada in small batches, and spiked with calvados.  It rocked my socks off.


----------



## del

catzmeow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> a good calvados is always tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once had the most delicious hard cider, made in Canada in small batches, and spiked with calvados.  *It rocked my socks off.*
Click to expand...


that's a good start...


----------



## Toro

manifold said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a Scotch snob until I discovered how much better Irish Whiskey tastes, at roughly half the price.  Makes sense too when you consider which culture is more associated with boozing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like what I like.  I finished off a bottle of the Macallan 18 year yesterday, and I didn't like it as much as the 12 year.  Same with the 15 year - wasn't as good as the 12 year.  The 18 year was a bit smoother than the 12 year but less oaky and twice the price.  Doesn't seem to be worth it.  I was in a bar a few weeks ago and they had Macallan 25 year at $75 a glass.  No way was I going to shell out for that!  I used to drink cognac but I've switched to scotch over the last year, and I'm drinking less beer and wine than I used to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya.  Just stay away from Canadian Whiskey, that shit is swill!
Click to expand...


Oh, I agree. They run that shit through a car battery after distilling it


----------



## Artevelde

I'll have some Port, thanks.


----------



## asaratis

Toro said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotch.
> 
> Mm-mmm!
> 
> 
> 
> Try Glenrothes....smooth single malt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Macallan is my drink but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Don't try Laphroaig.  It's like drinking a bog.
Click to expand...

It is the richest of all sms I have found...used in many blended scotches because it's quite peaty.  However, it is palatable without ice.  I discerned this at a BYOB beach wedding several years ago.  The only person that didn't show was the ice man.  Those with vodka, gin and such simply could not drink their stuff neat.  I had no problem with the Laphroaig.


----------



## catzmeow

del said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> a good calvados is always tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once had the most delicious hard cider, made in Canada in small batches, and spiked with calvados.  *It rocked my socks off.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a good start...
Click to expand...


Yes, the subsequent beers did for the rest of my clothing.


----------



## Toro

Hazed and Confused, by the Boulder Beer Company.  Scotch later.

I got rocked by the market today, so I need it!


----------



## catzmeow

Toro said:


> Hazed and Confused, by the Boulder Beer Company.  Scotch later.
> 
> I got rocked by the market today, so I need it!



Fuck  me....my medicinova stock went down in value by approximately 66%.  So, I promptly bought more, seeing that it could be had so cheaply.

Beer, stat.


----------



## manifold

With me and mal both healthy scratches this week, who's gonna step up in the 4F? 

Feel free to drop a few practice flames here to hone your game if need be.


----------



## Valerie

Manifold wanted to post in the 4Fs tomorrow but he's too busy auditioning for the second round of America's Got Talent.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW4RUIjOp9k]Whatcha Gonna Do? Burton Crane - America&#39;s Got Talent Season 7 Audition - YouTube[/ame]

^Actually thinks he invented rap!


----------



## catzmeow

Valerie wanted to post in the 4F, but she is still trying to get over her shame at failing a scratch and sniff test.


----------



## Toro

catzmeow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hazed and Confused, by the Boulder Beer Company.  Scotch later.
> 
> I got rocked by the market today, so I need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck  me....my medicinova stock went down in value by approximately 66%.  So, I promptly bought more, seeing that it could be had so cheaply.
> 
> Beer, stat.
Click to expand...


Ooh, phase 2 asthma trial missed. That's why I don't mess around in biotechs!


----------



## catzmeow

Toro said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hazed and Confused, by the Boulder Beer Company.  Scotch later.
> 
> I got rocked by the market today, so I need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck  me....my medicinova stock went down in value by approximately 66%.  So, I promptly bought more, seeing that it could be had so cheaply.
> 
> Beer, stat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh, phase 2 asthma trial missed. That's why I don't mess around in biotechs!
Click to expand...


It missed in one area, but succeeded in the other area.  Still going into phase 3.  I'm holding.   We shall see.


----------



## mal

I drank WAY too much on Sunday...

And I got a Sunburn yesterday.

That is all.



peace...


----------



## mal

manifold said:


> With me and mal both healthy scratches this week, who's gonna step up in the 4F?
> 
> Feel free to drop a few practice flames here to hone your game if need be.



What was your excuse?...



peace...


----------



## Mr.Nick

Valerie said:


> Manifold wanted to post in the 4Fs tomorrow but he's too busy auditioning for the second round of America's Got Talent.
> 
> 
> Whatcha Gonna Do? Burton Crane - America's Got Talent Season 7 Audition - YouTube
> 
> ^Actually thinks he invented rap!



I'll steal his silly hat...........

What am I going to do? What am I going to do?

Oh and I'd run up on stage and take his hat.....  Because I occupy hats. Why the hell does that guy get a straw hat when I don't have a straw hat??? As a matter of fact who the fuck does he think he is? 

I want that fucking hat....


----------



## mal

JoseFuck wanted to be here today be he's too busy trying to break his Record of 37 in a Row...

Gonna be a LONG day. 



peace...


----------



## Toro

mal said:


> I drank WAY too much on Sunday...
> 
> And I got a Sunburn yesterday.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



IOW it was a more productive week than usual then.


----------



## mal

Toro said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drank WAY too much on Sunday...
> 
> And I got a Sunburn yesterday.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOW it was a more productive week than usual then.
Click to expand...


Or was it?... 



peace...


----------



## mal

Drinks are on me...

Except for you, you, you and... You. 



peace...


----------



## Ernie S.

What the FUCK????


----------



## mal

Ernie S. said:


> What the FUCK????



I know, riiiiiiiiiight?...



peace...


----------



## mal

This place is dusty...



peace...


----------



## Amelia

Mal!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

mal said:


> This place is dusty...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



It wouldn't have gotten that way if you had only thrown Petecea's kilt over it before you left. 


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Toro

Bought several bottles of Bunnahabhain 18 today since it was 30% off.  Going to another store to buy some more this evening!


----------



## Said1

It's just slim quick and nicotine patches for moi today.


----------



## mal

Toro said:


> Bought several bottles of Bunnahabhain 18 today since it was 30% off.  Going to another store to buy some more this evening!



Scotchy Scotch Scotch. 



peace...


----------



## BDBoop

Said1 said:


> It's just slim quick and nicotine patches for moi today.



You just depressed me.


----------



## pacer

Just dropped in to see what condition my condition was in.  lol  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Gfa6umSlR8A]The First Edition - Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer

mal said:


> ​


Nice logo.


----------



## mal

Thanks. 



peace...


----------

